# roach Chow?



## joemorgz (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey 
What do you use tp make there roach Chow, I know cat food is good but what type is the best and what else should I mix in with it.
I want to make my own roach Chow with verry high protein levels so what do you recormend.
Thanks 
Joe


----------



## Krazykarl (Dec 3, 2011)

I use dry cat food, dry dog food and porridge oats stick it all in a food processor, and your done mine go nuts for it


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

joemorgz said:


> Hey
> What do you use tp make there roach Chow, I know cat food is good but what type is the best and what else should I mix in with it.
> I want to make my own roach Chow with verry high protein levels so what do you recormend.
> Thanks
> Joe


i use all types of stuff poultry feed/fish flakes/cat food/biscuits/dry banana/sugar puffs etc works well for me all of it in a grinder and sorted


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

fish flakes go down well i use 30% fish flakes in my insect feeder.
I also use seaweed, bee pollen, calcium, algaes, mixed seeds/grains/nuts & much more. It costs alot to get it all but its better then any shop bought ones
I use no dog cat food as it smells in a heated tub and it gets mold if not eaten right away.


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

ExoticInsectsUK said:


> fish flakes go down well i use 30% fish flakes in my insect feeder.
> I also use seaweed, bee pollen, calcium, algaes, mixed seeds/grains/nuts & much more. It costs alot to get it all but its better then any shop bought ones
> I use no dog cat food as it smells in a heated tub and it gets mold if not eaten right away.


I agree.Next there can be wheatgerms,dried skimmed milk,agar-agar,whey protein,fish meal and brewer yeast.


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

Listen guys when it comes to chow, there is the cheap way and an expensive way. All I will say is you totally get out what you put in. Chow cAn be made from all sorts of stuff but you need to think what is it I want from it, how much can I afford and make or buy the best you can for the money you have. Don't forget quality is much more important than quantity and also this is what ur gut loading ur roaches with, so its what's going into your reps


----------



## Galiea (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey, I use a mixture of Weetabix and Fishflakes. 

I also give them fruit on occasion, such as apple slices. For water, I use water gel. :2thumb:


----------

